# Panasonic PT-AE7000U Official Thread



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

*PT-AE7000U*

The PT-AE7000U Full HD 3D Home Cinema Projector was developed according to the Panasonic philosophy of providing images that mirror the directors artistic vision and intent right in your own home. The PT-AE7000U has also been redesigned from the ground up to achieve higher basic 2D performance, and packed with unique 3D features to deliver the level of quality demanded by Hollywood professionals. The key 3D projection technologies were developed in collaboration with Panasonic Hollywood Laboratory (PHL) engineers, who have taken key roles in establishing the industry standards for 3D. This allows the PT-AE7000U to deliver both stunning 2D images and a comfortable and immersive 3D viewing experience at home.

*Overview*

The PT-AE7000U is Panasonic's first Full HD 3D home theater projector with a 1080p (1,920 x 1,080 pixel) resolution. The PT-AE7000U is also the world’s first 3D projector to use transparent LCD panels driven at 480Hz that combined with Panasonic’s original Overdrive Technology, realizes significantly low crosstalk. Thanks to the newly-developed optical engine, which produces an incredible 300,000:1 contrast ratio and 2,000 lumens of brightness, the PT-AE7000U delivers both stunning 2D images and a comfortable and immersive 3D viewing experience at home. The optical system of the PT-AE7000U features a new 200 Watt Red-Rich Lamp and new LCD panels with larger aperture ratio for increased red luminance and brightness output. The combination of fully-optimized Pure Contrast Plates, Pure Color Filter Pro and Dynamic Iris Pro has resulted in a 300,000:1 contrast ratio and 2,000 lumens of brightness. This produces brighter images with excellent coloring and deep blacks with fine shadow details. Other 3D features include 2D-3D Conversion, which converts 2D content into 3D images for 3D projection with five different 3D effect modes. The PT-AE7000U comes rich with features for those looking to customize their home theaters. Many Blu-ray Discs and DVDs come in aspect ratios that are even wider than the projector’s 16:9 aspect ratio to match the image size (2.35:1) seen in movie theaters. The projector’s Intelligent Lens Memory feature makes it possible for the user to easily program up to six different zoom/focus positions. Automatic switching between 16:9 and 2.35:1 video content is also possible thanks to the signal aspect detection capability on the PT-AE7000U.

MSRP: $3499
Street Price: $2999

*Specs*

Panel Size: 0.74 inch diagonal (16:9 aspect ratio)
Display Method: Transparent LCD panel (× 3, R/G/B)
Pixels: 2,073,600 (1,920 × 1,080) × 3, total of 6,220,800 pixels
Lamp: 200 W UHM lamp
Brightness1: 2,000 lumens
Contrast Ratio2: 300,000:1 (full on/full off)
Resolution: 1,920 × 1,080 pixels
Lens: Powered zoom (× 3)/focus lenses (1.35:1–2.70:1), F 1.9–3.2, f 22.4–44.8 mm
Screen Size (2D): 1.02–7.62 m (40–300 inches)
Screen Size (3D): 1.02–5.08 m (40–200 inches)
Optical Axis Shift3: Vertical: ±100%, horizontal: ±26%
Scanning frequency - RGB: fH: 15 kHz–74 kHz, fV: 24 Hz–85 Hz, dot clock: 154 MHz or lower
Scanning frequency - YPBPR (YCBCR): 1080 (1125)/24p, 1080 (1125)/60p, 1080 (1125)/50p
Video / S-Video: fH: 15.63 kHz, fV: 50 Hz [PAL/PAL-N/SECAM]
HDMI: HDMI connector × 3, HDMI™ (Deep Color, x.v.Color™4, CEC5 ), HDCP compliant, supports HDAVI Control Version 5
COMPUTER (RGB) IN: D-sub HD 15-pin (female) × 1 (RGB/YPBPR × 1)
COMPONENT In: RCA pin × 3 (YPBPR/YCBCR)
TRIGGER IN/OUT: M3 × 2, 12 V, max. 100 mA (input/output/3D transmitter output selectable using on-screen menu)
VIDEO In: RCA pin × 1
S-VIDEO In: Mini DIN 4-pin × 1
SERIAL IN: D-sub 9-pin × 1 for external control (RS-232C compliant)
Keystone correction range: Vertical: approx. ±30°
Power Supply: 100–240 V AC, 50/60 Hz
Power Consumption: 285 W (0.08 W in standby mode)
Dimensions (WxHxD): 18-17/32" × 5-13/32" × 13-19/32"
Weight: Approximately 19.2 lbs
Operating Temperature6: 0°–40°C (32°–104°F)
Operating humidity: 20%-80% (no condensation)
Supplied accessories: Power cord (× 1), Wireless remote control unit (× 1), Batteries for remote control (AA type × 2) ,Lens cover (× 1)
Footnotes:: 6 When [HIGH ALTITUDE MODE] is set to [ON]: 0°C – 35°C (32°F–95°F)

*Warranty*

One year - indications are that this will be a two year warranty for at least US buyers who register their product. 

PJCentral Review
Art's Review


----------

